

New Car - pierrefar
http://xkcd.com/570/

======
uggedal
You should have used the permalink: <http://xkcd.com/570/>

Your link to the main page will soon have another cartoon on display.

------
uggedal
_Somewhere out there is a company that has actually figured out how to enlarge
penises, and it's helpless to reach potential customers._

